# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproof above or below screed?

## hones

Hi all, 
After pulling up screed and not fitting a puddle flange before re-screeding, looks like I have to pull up screed to fit new flange (my brain fart). I haven't yet waterproofed as I was going to do that ontop of the screed and then cover the lot with waterproof membrane after that. 
So if I can fit the new puddle flange without issues and if I am able to do so without pulling up the whole shower screed - can I put waterproof on top of screed covering the puddle flange by say 40mm before the outlet.

----------


## Taki

From what i've read in other parts of the forum it's better to waterproof on top. Less future stink that way also.

----------


## goldie1

You can waterproof over the screed  just make sure the screed is dry

----------


## wspivak

The screed needs to be fully cured.  Screeds take up to 1 day per 1mm of screed thickness to cure as per Australian Standards. 
Alternately, you can use a polymer modified screed such as RLA Rapid Screed or Gripset C-Bed to allow you to waterproof on them the next day.

----------


## sol381

Or waterproof under and screed the next day and tile the day after.

----------


## wspivak

> Or waterproof under and screed the next day and tile the day after.

  You have to be careful with that.  Most waterproofing membranes have a curing time specified by the manufacturer - not many of them recommend topping on them within 24 hours.  If you want to do that, then make sure you pick up a membrane that is a "fast cure" variety such as Gripset 38FC.

----------


## sol381

I dont, but my tiler/waterproofer does. Been doing this method for about 30 years.. no problem yet.

----------

